
Ask HN: What is the main reason for using JavaScript for creating backend/APIs? - gls2ro
Never asked myself this so far, but I am very curious what are the reasons&#x2F;advantages for using Javascript on the server?
======
lioeters
A few that come to mind..

\- Leveraging the skill set of existing team

\- Using the same language and shared code between client and server; for
example, shared functions or data schema, and server-side rendering

------
moocowtruck
if you need a backend api and all you have is javascript developers, or you're
proof of concepting something quick.. probably only reasons i can think of

